# Sea Ark predator



## CatHunter

I have been looking into getting a new boat one that is rugged tough as nails and can run in almost no water. I need a boat that I can jump beaver dams and logs with. A boat that can run up yellow river in 2 inches of water where kayaks barely go. 

I need a boat with 2 massive live wells one for bait and one for large fish, a boat big enough for 6 people to fish comfortably. After months of searching I think I have found it.

The 200 hp 2013 Sea Ark Predator.
Big price tag of $30k but I think it will be worth it for what I do.


----------



## Realtor

try that in a CC and see what happens,,, what type of drive are they? Jet? no props i assume....


----------



## CatHunter

All jet drive no prop.


----------



## jakec

thats a badass boat.


----------



## Salty Daze

thats a pretty cool boat! buy it!


----------



## kandv2000

Very cool boat..... Now is the NEED vs WANT decision....


----------



## skiff89_jr

kandv2000 said:


> Very cool boat..... Now is the NEED vs WANT decision....


Technically it's a MUST HAVE lol :thumbsup:


----------



## drumin80

thats awesome!


----------



## FishWalton

*Driver*

Awesome demo for sure. I think the driver has more money than brains.:w00t: :laughing:


----------



## TURTLE

CatHunter said:


> All jet drive no prop.


*Only problem I can see you having with the skinny water need is with the jet drive. It has to suck water into those jets from some where and that would be the lowest point on the bottom of the hull. In shalloow water I would think it would be sucking up alot of sand and stuff right? The boat is bad ass for sure though.*


----------



## timeflies

Check this out in ocala: Floats in 2" Runs in 2" for under 3k! 

http://ocala.craigslist.org/boa/3415930481.html


----------



## fisheye48

check out gator trax boats...they build something your looking for

http://www.gatortraxboats.com/


----------



## SHunter

Looks like a fun ride. Kinda reminds me of an airboat. So are you still mulling it over or have you bought it yet?


----------



## CatHunter

SHunter said:


> Looks like a fun ride. Kinda reminds me of an airboat. So are you still mulling it over or have you bought it yet?



I have to sell my old faithful first.


----------



## Time Bandit

Don't mean to rain on your parade, but from one catfisherman to another, I don't believe there is a boat out there that will haul all the people you want to haul, with the livewells you need to have for bait and fish, all while running in 2" of water. At least not in the civilian market.

Edit: I take that back, an airboat might do it. Emphasis on "might."


----------



## CatHunter

Time Bandit said:


> Don't mean to rain on your parade, but from one catfisherman to another, I don't believe there is a boat out there that will haul all the people you want to haul, with the livewells you need to have for bait and fish, all while running in 2" of water. At least not in the civilian market.
> 
> Edit: I take that back, an airboat might do it. Emphasis on "might."


I don't have any intentions of running a party boat, just 1-4 people. At first I thought about 6 people but 4 is more than enough on a boat. The sea Ark predator has a 100 gallon fish well and a 30 gallon bait well. With inboard jet drive 23 feet long with the ability to jump beaver dams. Its everything a Cat man could ask for next to a Sea Ark Pro Cat 240. There are a couple of different models of the Predator. 

*UNITED STATES CATFISH ASSOCIATIONS SEA ARK PREDATOR FOR SALE*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tiNgOXMoyic Beaver damn jump


----------

